# R32 RB25 Engine or S14 SR20DET witch is better



## skyline_fan_gtr90 (Aug 4, 2006)

hello well im deciding what to get as a swap a R32 RB25 engine and tranny or a S14 SR20det for my 180sx i dont know what to get what is better i can get both for the same price $2500.00


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

only one R32 came with an RB25, but it was a DE. R33's and R34's came with the DET's. an S14 SR is probably gonna be easier to swap. but its up to you, don't let other people decide for you.


----------



## skyline_fan_gtr90 (Aug 4, 2006)

good point thnx alot


----------



## silhead1995 (Jul 20, 2006)

The best thing to do is figure out what exactly you will be using this car for. Rb motor's can be HP monsters. SR's can too, but you probably have better street manners. SR's also will be easier and probably cheaper overall to swap. You have to decide what you can afford moneywise and headache wise. Most of all DON'T settle for less than you actually WANT, or else you'll not be happy and then you'll wind up spending even more cash later to get what you could have had in the first place.


----------



## S13RB25 (May 27, 2006)

silhead1995, very good post. explained well. 

let me be the first to agree with that.. the SR will definitely be cheaper overall to drop in. i can tell you from my personal experience that the RB will suck up more money than you plan for. the way mine's going, i just figure hell, it's an F'in skyline engine, i better just man up and do it right. if i bought an SR i can guarantee it would have been in the car and running by now, there's no way i would have taken as many steps to a perfect engine as i have with my RB. 

i decided on the RB route after much consideration about the other options simply because i liked the idea of it more. i honestly don't care about the fact that an SR can make as much power if not more than the RB or any of that. same with the KA-T. i actually had a complete 400+ horsepower KA-T setup ready to go on the car and i sold most of the parts because the idea of a 6cyl turbo in my nissan was more appealing. is this going to apply to you? who knows. each engine has its ups and downs, in the end you just have to pick one that best suits your needs for the car. like he said above me, take into consideration what you'll actually be using the car for and go from there. 

hope my extensive rambling has maybe helped a bit. good luck with whatever you decide to do!


----------



## skyline_fan_gtr90 (Aug 4, 2006)

i like the fact that its a skyline engine inline 6 hell yeah but the sr20 is a four banger so yeah i most likely get the sr20det but ill get the rb25 if i find it cheaper the reason i want the rb25 is for drift but meh sr20 is a perfect drop n go so yeah thnx for the help


----------



## silhead1995 (Jul 20, 2006)

The Rb could throw off the balance (weight wise) in a drift machine. Besides, The Sr20 will be cheaper less headaches (for replacement parts) and that leaves you more cash for tires, suspension, and the rest of the mods for drifting. Horsepower helps but doesn't always win a drift competion. Proper suspension and wheel and tire combo (a good driver too) is what wins.


----------

